# 5 thói quen tưởng đơn giản nhưng giúp giảm bớt nếp nhăn dưới mắt cực hiệu quả



## mai lan (15/9/18)

*Chỉ cần tuân theo một số nguyên tắc sau đây cũng giúp bạn giảm bớt các nếp nhăn dưới mắt nhanh chóng.*

Con gái thường phải sử dụng đến những lớp kem che khuyết điểm để giấu đi các nếp nhăn xuất hiện ở dưới mắt hay cả vùng trán. Một trong những nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng nếp nhăn ở dưới mắt là do thói quen sinh hoạt không lành mạnh, ăn ngủ không đúng giờ... Vậy nhưng, bạn hoàn toàn có thể giảm bớt các nếp nhăn xung quanh vùng mắt nhờ thực hiện một số thói quen sau đây.

*Đeo kính đúng số*
Tưởng không liên quan đến da nhưng trên thực tế, việc đeo kính sai số lại vô tình khiến bạn thường xuyên phải nhíu mắt để nhìn rõ vật ở xa. Thế nên, hãy đổi ngay một cặp kính đúng với số cận của mắt mình để không phải nhíu mắt mỗi khi nhìn xa nữa.




​*Dùng thêm nước hoa hồng trong 30 giây sau khi rửa mặt*
Sau khi rửa mặt, nếu bạn dùng thêm nước hoa hồng ngay trong 30 giây tiếp theo sẽ giúp bổ sung độ ẩm cần thiết cho làn da, đồng thời cân bằng độ pH đã mất trong quá trình làm sạch da mặt. Mặt khác, nếu không sử dụng thêm nước hoa hồng hoặc để quá lâu sau khi rửa mặt mới dùng tới thì làn da của bạn sẽ bị thiếu nước và trở nên kém săn chắc, từ đó dần hình thành nên nếp nhăn ở vùng da dưới mắt.




​*Không nhăn mặt, nhíu mày*
Thói quen nhăn mặt, nhíu mày là một trong những thói quen phổ biến gây ra các nếp nhăn sâu trên da, nhất là ở vùng trán và vùng da dưới mắt. Do đó, bạn nên sửa ngay thói quen xấu này để tránh gặp phải các nếp nhăn xấu xí trên da mặt.




​*Đeo kính râm mỗi khi ra nắng*
Ánh nắng mặt trời có chứa tia UV nên rất độc hại nếu như bạn tiếp xúc mắt trực tiếp. Thế nên, bạn cần chú ý trước khi ra đường thì hãy mang theo kính râm để sử dụng khi phải đi dưới trời nắng.




​*Ngủ đủ giấc*
Mỗi ngày, cơ thể cần nghỉ ngơi đủ từ 7 - 8 tiếng nên việc ngủ đủ giấc sẽ giúp làn da của bạn được phục hồi tốt nhất. Bên cạnh đó, hãy cố gắng đi ngủ sớm để tránh tạo quầng thâm trên mắt và giúp làn da thêm căng mịn, săn chắc.




​_Nguồn: Afamily_​


----------

